# Christmas Gift Wrapping Alternative



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

I never was and still am not any good at wrapping gifts. They always look wrinkled and creased. My signature gift wrap from a child on was to save the comic section of the newspaper for use as gift wrapping paper. My wife always thought it was tacky, I always thought it was cool. Anyway, this Christmas she wanted a color printer. It came in a great big box I'm sure it is twice the size of the printer. It would take half a years supply of funny paper and a couple rolls of tape to get the job done. So I thought, it would be much easier and faster, to just paint the box.

I looked in the shop and found two VERY old rusty cans of spray paint. One, Machine Grey and the other a light blue. I sprayed the whole box with the grey first. Then I made kind of a star pattern by tracing a Quick Corner plastic jig. I then put the pattern on the box and sprayed the blue around it.

I know... It's about as ugly a Christmas wrap as you have ever seen. I'm not a good painter either. Buttt... maybe now she will appreciate my comic gift wrapping. Or next time, I might try a roller and brush. Merry Christmas to all. And Happy Holidays to those who celebrate something else...mike


----------



## Bodger96 (Mar 18, 2014)

Very creative Mike, I think she should appreciate your artistic qualities. One of a kind, no one else has that wrap.

All The Seasons Best
Bob


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like it. But--i used color comics for much of my life, so i may not be a reliable witness!!

Looks like a great idea for a boxed set of Calphalon pans in a shipping box though!!

earl


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Now, that's downright ingenious.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Proper result, Mike.

"Never judge a book by its cover".......


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like your style, Mike!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Color comics are becoming rare it is good to have a plan"B". Your designs are quite original, not bad for a woodworker. It doesn't look that bad. Good idea, never thought of that, there are no limits on how much improvement you can make on that.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Original, that's for sure. Would really look good on a jewelry box. Jewelry is always my go to option unless I can find something really great, such as a vacation somewhere warm.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Good idea, Mike. I, too, used to use funny paper to wrap. But when I got married, it was deemed "not pretty". Some folks put a high priority on the wrap on a present, I just consider it a barrier to getting at the new tools that are surely inside. I hope you and yours have a great holiday!


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Mike
I too, had to graduate from the comics. I found that a roll of red rosin paper works well too!
Dennis


----------



## lewis11 (Mar 3, 2006)

Mike I like your idea, will put that in my memory bank.
Wishing all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## BenAtar (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice alternative Mike........creative, unique, economic,......yeah, good job.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

After Christmas - Will she still love you? Will she still want you when...?


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

*I see snowflakes!*

I see snowflakes. LQQKS Christmassy to me!

Look at all the craftsy stuff at etsy and elsewhere.

Nice job Mike!!


----------

